# Absa Cape Epic Teamstartplatz



## lilly-joe (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo, hat jemand Interesse an einem Team Cape Epic Startplatz 2016? Ich hätte einen abzugeben. 

Viele Grüße 
lilly-joe


----------



## sworks2013 (26. Juli 2015)

was verlangst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilly-joe (27. Juli 2015)

Ich will keinen Gewinn rausschlagen. Also die ganz normale Startgebühr + Ummeldekosten.

Startgeld pro Team 59.600 ZAR ( ~ 4.300 €)
Ummeldegebühr für 2 Leute 1.000 ZAR ( ~ 72 €)
http://www.cape-epic.com/riders/registered-riders/race-withdrawals

Optional hatte ich bereits dazu gebucht: Pre-Night im Hotel und After-Night im Hotel (kann wohl nicht so einfach übernommen werden, wäre sowmit aber wieder verfügbar). Ebenso 2 mal Flaschenservice und 1 mal Massagepaket (siehe hier: http://www.cape-epic.com/store/).


----------



## CD Rush (29. Juli 2015)

Hi,
bin ernsthaft interessiert. Können wir telefonieren? Mail und Telefonnummer gerne per PN.


----------



## CD Rush (1. August 2015)

Hallo, ich nochmal.
Ist der Startplatz inzwischen vergeben? Bin nach wie vor interessiert. Eine Info wäre nett. Oder funktioniert die PN nicht?
mfg.
CD Rush


----------



## lilly-joe (4. August 2015)

Startplatz ist noch zu haben. Hab dir ne PN geschickt.


----------



## minihbmichi (8. August 2015)

Und ist der Starplatz noch frei ?


----------



## lilly-joe (9. August 2015)

Nein, jetzt ist er bereits vergeben. l-j


----------



## EDA (10. August 2015)

Wie erklärt sich das hohe Startgeld? Unterkunft = Zelt, oder? Gibt's Champus statt ISO bei den Verpflegungsstellen? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. August 2015)

Schutz vor wilden Tieren und südafrikanischen Kriminellen und natürlich Schmiergelder für die Genehmigungen


----------



## sworks2013 (11. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (11. August 2015)

EDA schrieb:


> Wie erklärt sich das hohe Startgeld? Unterkunft = Zelt, oder? Gibt's Champus statt ISO bei den Verpflegungsstellen?Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Das ist ein Rennen mit 1200 Startern. Da ist eine Zeltstadt die einzige Lösung. Die ganze Logostik, Verpflegung, ärtzliche Versorgung, Genehmigungen etc. macht keiner für Gotteslohn. Und der Veranstalter möchte da auch etwas bei verdienen. Da sind die 2150 EUR noch ganz ok. Ist ja kein Teilnahmezwang. Ist aber manchmal für Menschen, die noch nie bei einer Organisation von solcher Art von Veranstaltungen dabei gewesen sind, nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.


----------



## sworks2013 (11. August 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Schutz vor wilden Tieren und südafrikanischen Kriminellen und natürlich Schmiergelder für die Genehmigungen


wie bei der Transalp


----------



## EDA (11. August 2015)

Genau, wie bei der Transalp für 700 Euro Startgeld plus 150 Euro Camp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

